# cigar pen in snake skin



## David Seaba (Oct 22, 2014)

This is a gunmetal cigar pen that I made . I cut the skin and casted the blanks myself. I still have improvements to make for the next ones but thought this one turned out ok. 



 Thanks for looking! 
David

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 22, 2014)

awesome looking pen

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Oct 22, 2014)

Very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 22, 2014)

Good looking pen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 22, 2014)

Looks nice man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 22, 2014)

I know almost nothing about making pens or casting, but that is a damn good-looking pen!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 22, 2014)

Dang ! Awesome job on the casting, the pen looks great !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Oct 23, 2014)

Great looking Prairie Rattlesnake skin casting.
Nicely done.

Les


----------



## Palaswood (Oct 5, 2016)

WOW, that's impressive!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 5, 2016)

That's a supercool Idea, makes a totally unique pen!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Oct 5, 2016)

Great looking pen

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

